# The Hunt by Next



## stereo.pete (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;C0dMtXRSCbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0dMtXRSCbQ&feature=youtu.be[/video]

My wife and I will be going this Wednesday, pictures and thoughts to follow. :knife:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 11, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> ...pictures and thoughts to follow.



The "next" best thing to being there in person!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 11, 2013)

This kinda reminded me of some of the scenes from the A+E series "Nero Wolfe."


----------



## Duckfat (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks like a great time Pete. That could be a Cubano evening.


----------



## daveb (Jan 11, 2013)

The restaurant scenes in the video are amazing to this home cook. Looks like a memorable meal in the works.

The "sporting" scenes not so much.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 11, 2013)

Interesting, Is it mostly wild fare?


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## jmforge (Jan 11, 2013)

Huh?


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 11, 2013)

That looks pretty cool. I guess I have to up my "game"

I agree with Dave that the guy in the hunting scenes does not seem comfortable with a shotgun in any way shape or form.

At about 1:45 there is a shot of a dish that appears to use the pheasant leg as a spoon of some kind. I highly doubt the leg meat was used whole because there are a lot of bones in a leg, so I am really interested in seeing how that one is put together and please take a lot of pictures Pete. There are a lot of amazing things going on there. Let us know how it is, I may be interested in picking up some tix for this round.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 11, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> This kinda reminded me of some of the scenes from the A+E series "Nero Wolfe."



Yes, the "Ten for Aristology" in _Three at Wolfe's Door_.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 11, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Yes, the "Ten for Aristology" in _Three at Wolfe's Door_.



Ding! Ding! Ding!

Amazing show, so sad it ended so quickly...and now we've lost Maury Chaykin, who was pure genius in that role.


----------



## mpukas (Jan 12, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> My wife and I will be going this Wednesday, pictures and thoughts to follow. :knife:



Can't wait to see the pics of the dinner!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jan 13, 2013)

This looks awesome, my favorite teaser video from Next so far, and the menu I am most interested in. Let me know how it goes Pete! I might have to use this as an excuse to go back to Chicago for a few days.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jan 13, 2013)

JohnnyChance said:


> This looks awesome, my favorite teaser video from Next so far, and the menu I am most interested in. Let me know how it goes Pete! I might have to use this as an excuse to go back to Chicago for a few days.



Will do Chef!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 16, 2013)

Tonight is the night! Have fun Pete. Wish I couldn't say I'm jealous, but I am. Remember - Lot's of pics.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jan 17, 2013)

I am in the process of uploading the pics to imageshack now, dinner was amazing!


----------



## Line cooked (Jan 17, 2013)

JohnnyChance said:


> This looks awesome, my favorite teaser video from Next so far, and the menu I am most interested in. Let me know how it goes Pete! I might have to use this as an excuse to go back to Chicago for a few days.



I here that!


----------



## stereo.pete (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok here goes with crappy iPhone pics.

Table Setting (actual deer pelt)






#1: Foraging for roasted veggies and mushroom consume. (Roasted onion, garlic and maitake mushrooms = Delish!) 









#2: Perserved fish two ways with pickles and pumpernickel (cured, cold and hot smoked trout, and then a rillet of fish = awesome x2)




#3: Assortment of Charcuterie (From left to right, Rabbit Pate, Elk Jerky, Deer Salumi, Veal Heart Tartar and finally the most amazing blood sausage)





#4: Perserved Carrot (Carrot placed in sawdust to preserve, served with fried carrot tops and onion with carrot juice sauce.)





#5: Scrambled duck eggs wrapped in raddichio with cured duck tongue to the right (Bacon and Eggs, phenomenal!) 





#6: Guinee Fowl Terrine (meh...)





#7: Butter poached sturgeon sauced table-side with lemon-butter and caviar...mmmm GOODAH!!!





#8: Whole squab with oatmeal infused with foie gras (this was an ode to the original duck dish at the Paris 1906 menu...Amazing)













Candlelabra table setting used for the previous three dishes with my wife





#9: Assorted veggies presented in different textures (very good, nice balance of soft and crunchy)





#10: Dry-aged Bison tenderloin cooked on a rock served with a bearnaise infused leek and onion. (Very Noma-esque)

















#11: Just when I was at my limit for savory dishes they place down a bone marrow dish...but this was a sweet marrow infused with sassafras, tasty!




#12: Best dessert I've had in a long time. Hot barley porridge with assorted toppings (cherries, walnuts, salted taffy, browned butter and sugar and mint)













#13: Spun Maple, I wasn't able to get a picture but basically they lay a trough of ice on the table and poor beautiful maple syrup on top in strips. They give you a wooden branch to begin rolling the maple around the stick to create an old fashioned candy.

This was one of my favorite menu's at Next, and probably ranks third behind Paris 1906 and Thailand. I would go back for this menu just for the Barley dessert, it was that good!


----------



## Duckfat (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks awesome Pete. Hope you and the Misses had a great time.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow! Awesome Pete, thanks for sharing this with those of us who would never get a chance to go. Looks amazing.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks like a phenomenal meal -- thanks for the pics/ write-up.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 17, 2013)

Some of those dishes would be pretty adventurous fare for me, but looks like another memorable experience for sure.

Glad you enjoyed it, and thanks for the writeup!


----------



## stereo.pete (Jan 17, 2013)

The craziest thing was part of the Squad dish, you can see the head of the bird cut in half and coated with an herb powder. We were instructed to lift the head by the beak and suck the brains out...not my favorite.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 17, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> The craziest thing was part of the Squad dish, you can see the head of the bird cut in half and coated with an herb powder. We were instructed to lift the head by the beak and suck the brains out...not my favorite.



Lol, right? Thanks for the walkthrough though, very cool to see that sort of stuff. I really enjoy working with more of the nontraditional meats such as wild game and such, but dont get much of a chance to...someday in the near future though...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 17, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> The craziest thing was part of the Squad dish, you can see the head of the bird cut in half and coated with an herb powder. We were instructed to lift the head by the beak and suck the brains out...not my favorite.



Sounds more like a "Fear Factor" challenge than a course in a fancy restaurant!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks great.

The preserved carrot is also very Noma-esque.


----------

